
Letter from Leader of Iran to North American and European Youth - ZainRiz
http://www.letterfortruth.com/the-second-letter/
======
ZainRiz
This is the second letter from Imam Khomenei. You can see the first one (from
back in January) here:
[http://www.letterfortruth.com/](http://www.letterfortruth.com/)

